# Carp shootin the scioto



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Went out yesterday morning in the little Jon boat and popped 7 with my Matthews monster!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job. 
Kill a carp, save a crappie

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice!!!!!!! ive been tryin my hand at bowfishing here lately........i must say, its not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

None of my business what you do but I really don't see Carp Killing with a Bow very sportsman like.I guess it's all about the Kill.How can you miss when you are standing on top of them.Ever kill any other species when doing this?



Roscoe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NIce job deleware fish freak..... dont let others discurage you from posting your bowfish carping reports. I enjoy reading them. Its something i have always wanted to do. And if it is leagle like it is, then more power to you! LOOKS LIKE AN ABSOLUTE BLAST!!!!! LOL gotta an extra bow? Id love to give it a shot!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> None of my business what you do but I really don't see Carp Killing with a Bow very sportsman like.I guess it's all about the Kill.How can you miss when you are standing on top of them.Ever kill any other species when doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Have you ever tryed it? Im guessing not
Obviously its all about the kill its pretty hard not to kill something when you shoot it. Its not very sporting the way they electricute cattle before they get made into your big mac either

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice shooting man. 
I seen ya waiting at nortons that morning. Heres a link to that arrow I was talking about.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=206216&highlight=laser+arrow
Wish I could say I did as good as you at Alum, but I only caught 4 or 5 fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Roscoe said:


> None of my business what you do but I really don't see Carp Killing with a Bow very sportsman like.I guess it's all about the Kill.How can you miss when you are standing on top of them.Ever kill any other species when doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Legal means, invasive species, refraction of light...nuff said.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I know all that stuff.I just said it's not my thing.Not knocking any reports.Go for it!


Roscoe:Banane36:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> None of my business what you do but I really don't see Carp Killing with a Bow very sportsman like.I guess it's all about the Kill.How can you miss when you are standing on top of them.Ever kill any other species when doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I love when people chime in and insult those who are FISHING LEGALLY. This is a fishing website. We do not harass fellow anglers here for fishing. You were right, it is none of your business.

Anyways.....nice shoot! Sorry for the rant....just so sick of this carp....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> I know all that stuff.I just said it's not my thing.Not knocking any reports.Go for it!
> 
> 
> Roscoe:Banane36:


If your point was just to say its not your thing, then you did a poor job of conveying that IMO. I see lots of posts on here about trolling, which isn't really my thing, and I don't feel the need to knock that. Your comments about how can you miss standing right over top of the fish and have you ever killed any other species did not come across as being very genuine.

I've never bowhunted a day in my life but I get tired of reading these negative comments. If you're a bowhunter and you follow the laws and use the same common courtesies as expected of other fisherman, as in pick up after yourself and don't leave dead fish lying everywhere, then I have zero problems.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> I love when people chime in and insult those who are FISHING LEGALLY. This is a fishing website. We do not harass fellow anglers here for fishing. You were right, it is none of your business.
> 
> Anyways.....nice shoot! Sorry for the rant....just so sick of this carp....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm getting ready to go out to Delaware and shoot a few more carp tonight

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I just think it's a crock that any of you can't take anybody else's opinion.Why don't you shoot Crows or Coyotes.That's legal as well but that takes more skill than shooting a fish just a few feet away.By the way I do have a Carp call if any of you ever need it.


Roscoe


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Aim low. I usually aim right at the bottom of there body and it hits them square in the middle of the body usually

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I think the only other legal species of fish around you can shoot is gar and I haven't seen any yet. And it's actually a challenge hitting fish with a bow with no sights especially when there below the surface of the water

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking for an extra bow lol something cheap though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I too am looking for a cheap bow! Don't mind Donovans. He's just a troll.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Those look cool but I'd hate to lose or break it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I give all my carp to local farmers for fertilizer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice shooting! I'm sure you use them for some useful purpose instead of just the kill. When I used to bowfish for carp, we would use them for fertilizer in the garden. It works like a charm! I used to use an old Bear Whitetail II and it worked like a charm.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. Roscoe, while it seems like it would be easy to shoot fish it isn't . This is a completely different thing than shooting a target or a deer or some other critter . I rarely take a new shooter that hits more than 20% of the fish they shoot at


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> I know all that stuff.I just said it's not my thing.Not knocking any reports.Go for it!
> 
> 
> Roscoe:Banane36:


If it's not your thing, then don't respond. And yes you were knocking somebody's report. Ignoring a topic not of interest is a wonderful thing.

The rest of you, carry on and don't fall so easy for the the bait next time.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

The Olentangy River is full of carp and if you were kind enough to clean some of them out! I wouldn't mind at all! I see nothing but carp after carp from my kayak. They are absolutely everywhere!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

bjpatrick said:


> The Olentangy River is full of carp and if you were kind enough to clean some of them out! I wouldn't mind at all! I see nothing but carp after carp from my kayak. They are absolutely everywhere!


Amen to that. Although I don't fish the tangy as much as I should, it is probably the most carp rich piece of flowing water I have ever seen--except the Pymatuning spillway, of course. Picture below:

Alum down by 3 Creeks has some holes where you can watch 10 pounders having a rave beneath you.

The Knox Lake stump field is also pretty spectacular in a disgusting, carp scum sucking sort of way.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> I too am looking for a cheap bow! Don't mind Donovans. He's just a troll.


 Who is this Donovans...Hope you dont mean me..dont see how as I have not commented on this thread. the handle sure is close to mine..hate bad reputations and dont want to start one now by being confused with another. Shoot all the carp you want. If I could use a bow, I'd try it myself.


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice job If you ever want to go and shoot some Gar and carp let me know i got some really Nice spots


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> None of my business what you do but I really don't see Carp Killing with a Bow very sportsman like.I guess it's all about the Kill.How can you miss when you are standing on top of them.Ever kill any other species when doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


keep ur eyes peeled good buddy coo coo coo...ya mite understand


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet that is a blast! That is a cool mirror carp as well. Typically carp spook very easily, and are very quick in the water. I bet it is not an easy task. I am no pro with a bow either though.


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

Just because is legal doesn't make it right. Not Bow fishing specifically just saying.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

rudyfish said:


> Nice job If you ever want to go and shoot some Gar and carp let me know i got some really Nice spots


I'd love to shoot some gar!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

st.slippy said:


> I bet that is a blast! That is a cool mirror carp as well. Typically carp spook very easily, and are very quick in the water. I bet it is not an easy task. I am no pro with a bow either though.


That's the first mirror I've seen this year, I think there so cool looking with the way there scales are laid out 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shooting! I just started this year and I have to say watching videos online make it look like a walk in the park..... Well I found out the hard way that carp don't like to have you anywhere near them. And shooting the fish that are 10 feet away fully submersed is vary difficult. I am coming along though. My "retired" bear Jennings was reduced down to 45lb pull and strapped an AMS retriever on it. It seems to do the job except the time I missed the fish hit the stump and had to go swimming to cut my arrow out of the stump.... But it is a great time 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome job! 

I got a cheap bow for sale if interested $50 pse silverhawk


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 It sure looks like alot of fun! Are you eating those monsters or just doing it for sport?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Truegame said:


> It sure looks like alot of fun! Are you eating those monsters or just doing it for sport?


If you save the smaller ones they actually are ok to eat. We usually smoke some every year. In my opinion they taste kind of like ham smoked.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

[quote="chillin";1451105]If you save the smaller ones they actually are ok to eat. We usually smoke some every year. In my opinion they taste kind of like ham smoked.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]

Yeah, my brother say they're the best of the best! He loves him some Carp, I'll definitely tell him to try one on the grill!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking at the pictures that looks like a leather carp. The mirror carp has big scales and small that cover the whole fish. The leather has large and small scales with patches of skin showing. But great shooting! Get back to me and I will take you out on my boat for some night bowfishing on my boat.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Ðe§perado said:


> Looking at the pictures that looks like a leather carp. The mirror carp has big scales and small that cover the whole fish. The leather has large and small scales with patches of skin showing. But great shooting! Get back to me and I will take you out on my boat for some night bowfishing on my boat.


desperado if you ever need someone to go along let me know...its been a while since i went out at night, its a blast


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> I'm looking for an extra bow lol something cheap though
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have a 50-65lb drawback bear. 75$ and it's urs. Nice bow.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Good shootin man! My buddy fished the Scioto the other day and said it was like a parade of carp swimming past the whole time. It is for sure a blast and anyone who says there's no sport in it and easy have clearly never tried it. We shoot lots of fish and there's still nights I still miss well over half my shots. 

Likewise to Desperado, anyone feel free to hit me up for a trip on the carp tracker. All I ask is a little gas contribution. Shooting over lights is a whole new ball game. Nothin like it


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Good shootin man! My buddy fished the Scioto the other day and said it was like a parade of carp swimming past the whole time. It is for sure a blast and anyone who says there's no sport in it and easy have clearly never tried it. We shoot lots of fish and there's still nights I still miss well over half my shots.
> 
> Likewise to Desperado, anyone feel free to hit me up for a trip on the carp tracker. All I ask is a little gas contribution. Shooting over lights is a whole new ball game. Nothin like it


I'd love to go out at night. Never done it but sounds like a lot of fun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

I need to get a reel for my bow!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

DFF shoot me a pm if you wanna go sometime and we can prolly work something out. We usually shoot Alum but I'm open to any requests!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just read an article in Field and Stream bout bow hunting silver carp and how much fun it is. June issue.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

im going out in the canoe this weekend to do a little night time carp shootin!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey bow fishing is a great AND really fun sport! Keep up the sharp shooting, I bow fish on some rivers in SW ohio also, The way your shootin , I almost hope the silver"flying" carp make your way, they dont stand a chance! Nice shootin


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> I almost hope the silver"flying" carp make your way, they dont stand a chance! Nice shootin


/facepalm
He may be good but hes not That good!
You see what them boys in Indiana or wherever they are filling barrels full in those carp tournies?! Using nets and whatever other means I'm sure, they round up as many as they can.. Carp jumping everywhere! Yearly thing I dunno, but they have pretty much declared open season on em and I don't em making a dent in the population.. Its all bad I'm afraid friend. I think I would have a stronger opinion if I ever fished the rivers, but just never have. But yeah, we don't want them things no how! heh

*looks like 70 boats, 1800 fish. Maybe if you could do that every day you'd have a chance at staying on top of their numbers..


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> /facepalm
> He may be good but hes not That good!
> You see what them boys in Indiana or wherever they are filling barrels full in those carp tournies?! Using nets and whatever other means I'm sure, they round up as many as they can.. Carp jumping everywhere! Yearly thing I dunno, but they have pretty much declared open season on em and I don't em making a dent in the population.. Its all bad I'm afraid friend. I think I would have a stronger opinion if I ever fished the rivers, but just never have. But yeah, we don't want them things no how! heh
> 
> ...


I'd love to go shoot some of those guys. I've watched all kinds of videos on Asian carp. I think I'd have a hard time choosing which one I wanted to shoot lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I think all us bowfisherman should get together and have a slaughterfest...post the pics for all the haters. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

